# Filtern oder nicht filtern, dass ist hier die Frage



## Schmiddi (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe letzte Woche die Technik am Teich eingeschaltet.... Filter, Sauerstoffpumpe etc. 
War ja schon warm.... genau, war... ist es für meine Fische zu kalt, wenn ich das nun bei Frost laufen lasse??? Ist jetzt ja so, dass das kalte Wasser von oben auch nach unten kommt... (1,3m tief)


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Schmiddi,
die Sauerstoffpumpe solltest Du eigentlich immer laufen lassen, im Winter in der Flachzone (gegen Eisbildung ),
und im Sommer ja sowieso . 
Wenn Deine Filterpumpe tief unten hängt holst du das warme Wasser nach oben, nicht so gut. 
Die Pumpe ist bei mir noch aus. 
Die Skimmerpumpe hängt bei mir zur Zeit ganz oben, damit der Skimmer den Oberflächendreck wegholen kann.
Wenn Du nicht soviel Dreckeintrag hast, würde ich die Pumpen abschalten, die Fische können jetzt noch ein wenig
Ruhe vertragen, dieses ewige Gedröhne würde mir auch auf den Senkel gehen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde nicht Filtern.bei so einer Teichtiefe. Ich sehe es eher anders herum. Das "warme" Wasser holst du mit der Pumpe von unten nach oben, wo es auskühlt. Außerdem sind die Fische noch nicht richtig aktiv, so das man die Ruhe stören könnte, wenn die Pumpe läuft.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (14. Feb. 2016)

Florian das hat Anne doch geschrieben!

LG Heike


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Ja hat sie, wohl zur selben Zeit wie ich.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja hat sie, wohl zur selben Zeit wie ich.



Ja genauso ist es!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (14. Feb. 2016)

Na dann ist ja alles schick und ich setze für das Kleingedruckte demnächst wieder die Brille auf.


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Doppelt hält besser


----------



## Schmiddi (14. Feb. 2016)

Danke. Werde die Anlagen abschalten...


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Schmiddi, dann laß aber bitte auch die Filter leerlaufen, denn wenn Du Deine Pumpen wieder anstellst, bekommst Du sofort das abgestandene,
moddrig stinkende Wasser wieder in Deinen Teich, inklusive sämtlicher Faulgase, die sich da bilden . 
Hab ich nämlich auch schon mal vergessen


----------



## Schmiddi (14. Feb. 2016)

OK.... ab wann kann ich das alles wieder einschalten?


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2016)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> OK.... ab wann kann ich das alles wieder einschalten?


wenn das Wetter konstant warm bleibt


----------



## Schmiddi (14. Feb. 2016)

Ende April.... Anfang Mai.....?


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Damit die Bakterien im Filter wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, braucht es in der Regel um die 12 Grad Celsius. Mach es daran fest, wann die Fische wieder richtig aktiv werden, fressen wollen und es über 10 Grad ist.


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

wenn du dauerhaft +6-7 Grad tag wie nacht hast schmeiss das ding wieder an. für den nächsten Winter mal als Tipp, Teich abdecken mit einer Luftschicht, Filter etwas winterfest machen und die Luftpumpe nach Möglichkeit unter die Teichabdeckung packen. Damit bleibt die Biologie in deinem Filter erhalten, die Luftsprudler blasen nicht unbedingt eiskalte Luft ins Wasser und die Fische müssen nicht so starke Temperaturschwankungen mitmachen.


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Damit die Bakterien im Filter wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, braucht es in der Regel um die 12 Grad Celsius. Mach es daran fest, wann die Fische wieder richtig aktiv werden, fressen wollen und es über 10 Grad ist.



Hallo Florian,

fast richtig, neue brauchen Temperatur um sich zu vermehren. da sind 15-18 Grad noch besser. In einem durchlaufenden Filter bleiben die erhalten, ausser wenn diese eingefroren werden (nicht schockgefrostet). Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht den Filter zu isolieren und durchlaufen zu lassen wird die Abbauleistung zwar reduziert, aber sie bleiben erhalten und regenerieren sich schneller. Meine Filteranlage läuft derzeit bei einer Wassertemperatur von 8 Grad durch, die Fische kriegen einmal am Tag was zu fressen und die Wasserwerte sind trotzdem top.

Aber wie gesagt, dazu muss man auch etwas Aufwand betreiben mit abdecken etc.


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2016)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche die Technik am Teich eingeschaltet.... Filter, Sauerstoffpumpe etc.



Wenn Du den Filter letzte Woche schon eingeschaltet hast, haben sich die Wasserschichten eh' schon vermischt. Das wird sich dann jetzt so schnell auch nicht wieder einregeln. Wobei ich grundsätzlich der Meinung bin, dass sich bei unseren "Kleinteichen" keine echten Warm- und Kaltwasserschichten bilden. Ist aber nur so meine Meinung!


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
Das stimm ich Rico zu . Hab Aktuell ohne jetzt Komma-Stellen ablesen zu können die gleiche Temperatur sowohl bei 0,0 m  wie auch bei 1,5 m Wassertiefe .
Hab heute morgen mal wieder 1-2000 Liter rauslaufen gelassen und wieder aufgefüllt . Zurzeit läuft mal wieder meine 6500 liter Pumpe die das Wasser über ein 500 my Gewebe wieder zurück in den Teich pumpt.
Aktuell + 8 Grad Wassertemperatur .
Luft auch + 8 Grad


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Warum wird dann laufend empfohlen Koiteiche Bis 2m tief zu bauen? Nur wegen geringerer Schwankungen der Temperatur?


----------



## mkburg (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich lasse mein Filter mit einer kleinen Pumpe durch laufen.
Temperaturschichten konnte ich nur im Winter bei Frostgraden messen, jetzt wo es länger "warm" ist, sind kaum noch Unterschiede messbar. Bei gleichen Filterbedingungen.
Das mit den 2 m sollen alte Meinungen sein, jetzt habe ich schon öfters gehört, das das wohl doch nicht so optimal für Kois sein soll.


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum wird dann laufend empfohlen Koiteiche Bis 2m tief zu bauen? Nur wegen geringerer Schwankungen der Temperatur?



richtig, die Schwankungen sind geringer weil weniger Oberfläche zu mehr Wasservolumen. Die Auskühlung findet überwiegend an der Wasseroberfläche statt.


----------



## Schmiddi (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe einige Goldfische und Schleierschwänze im Teich... Nix Koi... Werden zu groß für meinen kleinen Teich. Diese sind nicht mehr unten.. Die meisten schwimmen schon herrum und einige fressen auch schon. Darum habe ich dann alles angeworfen... Nun ist es wieder kälter und daher meine Frage... Nun, wo sich die Meinungen von euch so sehr unterscheiden, bin ich wieder am Anfang und weiß nicht was nun richtig ist...


----------



## andreas w. (14. Feb. 2016)

Hi Schmiddi, kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Bei zehn Personen hast du auch bis zu zehn Meinungen . 

Goldene Regel, wie schon geschrieben sind die zehn Grad Wassertemperatur, die auch nachts nicht wesentlich unterschritten werden sollten. Mal acht Grad kurz in der Nacht sind kein Thema, aber es sollten nicht wesentlich weniger werden.
Meine Pumpen sind auch beide noch aus und die Druckfilter mach ich seit sie im Garten sitzen, im Herbst nicht leer. Da ist so wenig Luft drinnen, da können sich nicht so arg viele Faulgase bilden. Ein bisschen muß die Natur auch so funktionieren - und das tut sie in dem System seit knapp 20 Jahren .

Ansonsten hör auf dein "Bauchgefühl", die Pumpen sollten halt kältebedingt nicht ständig an- und wieder abgeschaltet werden, ansonsten wie gesagt sind die zehn Grad das Maß der Dinge.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben - du machst das schon richtig . Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Goldfische sind robust. Mach dir da keine Sorgen. Ich würde trotzdem erst bei durchgehend 10 Grad wieder filtern. So werde ich es jedenfalls machen.


----------



## fiseloer (14. Feb. 2016)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Nun, wo sich die Meinungen von euch so sehr unterscheiden, bin ich wieder am Anfang und weiß nicht was nun richtig ist...



Hallo Schmiddi,

in diesem Winter ist es aber auch besonders schwierig, weil es mit den Temperaturen ständig rauf und runter geht.

Ich denke bei Deinem Teichvolumen musst Du Dir um Temperaturschichtungen im Teich weniger Sorgen machen.

Hast Du Pflanzen/Algen im Wasser oder fütterst Du z.Zt. noch? Wenn die Fische was zum knabbern haben dann läuft natürlich auch die Verdauung und hinten kommt wieder was raus. Wenn also mehr Ausscheidungen anfallen sollte der Filter auch nicht zu spät wieder anlaufen. 

Ich habe bei meinem alten Teich (8000L) die Belüftung ganzjährig laufen lassen und den Filter wieder angeworfen wenn die Fische munter wurden und kein Frost mehr zu befürchten war.


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Goldfische sind robust. Mach dir da keine Sorgen.



Ach ja, und weil Goldfische robust sind, kann das Teichwasser einer Kloake gleichen, 
Sorry, aber das ist für mich eine Schei--aussage. Die Fische sollen sich ja nicht dem Wasser anpassen, sondern Du mußt dafür sorgen,
daß das Wasser für die Fische in Ordnung ist. 
Selbst, wenn das Wasser bei 5 ° in den Werten nicht stimmt, würde ich filtern .
Auch bei robusten Goldfischen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Ja is klar.


----------



## Micha61 (15. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn das Wasser bei 5 ° in den Werten nicht stimmt, würde ich filtern .


und auch im Winter, einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> und auch im Winter, einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen.


Ja aber darauf kommt es @jolantha nicht an. Es ging nur darum mich wieder irgendwie schlecht darzustellen.
Niemand sprach von Kloake, oder der Verletzung von Sorgfaltspflicht.
Es ging rein um den Filter.
Wasserwechsel sind da überhaupt nicht von ausgeschlossen.
Solange die durchgeführt werden, braucht es keinen Filter im Winter.
Von daher ist der Kommentar für mich genauso eine Schei-- Aussage.


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es ging nur darum mich* wieder* irgendwie schlecht darzustellen.


Erklär mir das doch bitte mal ! 
Ich würde mich bei Jedem äußern, wenn es um leichtfertigen Umgang mit Tieren geht .


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2016)

Erklär es dir doch selber.


----------



## krallowa (15. Feb. 2016)

Also, nun mal auf die eigentliche Frage zurück.

Ich hab vor knapp 14 Tagen den Filter wieder aktiviert und zieh nun knapp 30cm unter Wasseroberfläche in meinen selbstgebastelten Grobabscheider (ich nenn es jetzt nicht Spaltsieb) und von da in den Kammerfilter.
Am Wochenende wurde es jetzt wieder kalt und mein Filter läuft 24 Stunden durch, mir ist es so lieber als ausschalten, alles reinigen damit nichts im Kammerfilter gammelt und dann in 14 Tagen wieder aktivieren.
Ob die Bakterien es überleben oder nicht, keine Ahnung aber das Wasser gammelt durch den Durchlauf nicht und das ist mir das wichtigste.
Durch den Grobfilter bleibt schon einiges an Algenresten hängen die ich täglich entferne.
Somit kann das was ich raushole nicht gammeln und das Filtern hat auch Sinn.


----------



## Micha61 (15. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel sind da überhaupt nicht von ausgeschlossen.
> Solange die durchgeführt werden, braucht es keinen Filter im Winter.


wann, fand der letzte TWW bei Dir statt (den Teich, meine ich) ?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Es ging nur darum mich wieder irgendwie schlecht darzustellen.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Von daher ist der Kommentar für mich genauso eine Schei-- Aussage.


niemand hat die Absicht, Dich schlecht darzustellen !!


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> wann, fand der letzte TWW bei Dir statt (den Teich, meine ich) ?


Genau gestern. Jede Woche 1 mal.



Micha61 schrieb:


> niemand hat die Absicht, Dich schlecht darzustellen !!


Dann lasst einfach solche Worte wie *Schei--* weg.


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dann lasst einfach solche Worte wie *Schei--* weg.



Okay, dann nehme ich das böse Wort zurück,


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
Mein Pfützchen 20000 L
 da läuft seid 5 Jahren der Filter durch weil meine Fische auch im Winter Pipi müssen
ich kann nicht sagen das meine Koi durch das durch laufen lassen des Filters schaden genommen hätten
mit 7-10 cm habe ich sie ( Koi ) bekommen und nach 4 Jahren sind sie schon 35 - 50 cm groß muss wohl alles stimmen bei mirhoff ich
Regionsbedingt muss man wohl den Filter abstellen ( zu Kalt )

Das ist meine Erfahrung nicht nachmachen aus Sicherheitsgründen


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> mit 7-10 cm habe ich sie ( Koi ) bekommen und nach 4 Jahren sind sie schon 35 - 50


Die wachsen aber ganz schön langsam bei dir, das haben die wo anders nach 2 Jahre, fütterst du sie etwa zu wenig und lässt sie absichtlich verbutten.
Also so geht das aber nicht 
Alles nur Spaß  meine wachsen auch nicht schneller und das bei ausgeschaltetem Filter über Winter und ohne Futter im Winter.


----------



## fiseloer (15. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel sind da überhaupt nicht von ausgeschlossen.
> Solange die durchgeführt werden, braucht es keinen Filter im Winter.



Interessante These. Kannst Du das irgendwie belegen?

Wenn ich dazu Deine andere Aussage hernehme, wonach Du erst filterst wenn es durchgehend 10° Temperatur hat dann müssen Deine Fische unter Umständen lange hungern.


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu Deine andere Aussage hernehme, wonach Du erst filterst wenn es durchgehend 10° Temperatur hat dann müssen Deine Fische unter Umständen lange hungern


äm Klaus, das sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, Futter gibt es wenn dann mal eine Kartoffel oder ein paar Haferflocken eingeweicht. Dazu gibt es Algen in allen möglichen Formen.
Futter gibt es aber wenn nur, wenn kein Eis auf dem Wasser und dann auch nur am WE. 
Derzeit betteln sie nicht mal ansatzweise, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## fiseloer (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo René,
ich kenne die Temperaturen bei Dir nicht, mir ging es nur darum klar zu stellen, das Fütterung ohne Filterung meine Erachtens nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist.
Bei mir sieht das so aus, das die Fisch bisher noch nicht einmal wirklich in Winterruhe gegangen sind, weil es einfach zu warm war.
Alle schwimmen oben und versammeln sich an der üblichen Futterstelle. Also füttere ich alle 2 Tage eine Handvoll Alpha Ice.
Die Wassertemperaturen pendeln seit Wochen zwischen 5° und 8° und der Filter läuft mit reduziertem Flow durch.
Leider hatte ich schon einen Fall von EMS, was ich auf die ständige Bewegung zurückführe. Der (Helmut) schwimmt inzwischen in der IH und es geht ihm sichtlich besser.


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2016)

Bei mir sind die Wassertemperaturen in 80cm tiefe ähnlich. Nur oben gibt es ab und an für einige Stunden Eis, siehe:


----------



## sugger1234 (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo, ich filtere nicht und das seit November, Eisschicht habe ich seit dem keine gehabt, 2 Lüftersteine  liegen in 30cm tiefe diese laufen das ganze Jahr, Wasserwechsel besser gesagt nur Frischwasserzulauf, ich lasse meinen Teich überlaufen und das  ca. 1 x Woche.
ich habe  2,20m tiefe
ein Nachbar von mir hat 15m² und 8 Koi ca. 50cm, der macht keine Wasserwechsel, er füllt nur das fehlende Wasser nach, hat allerdings eine tiefe von 2,80m.
Sein Filter läuft auch nur ab und zu im Sommer vielleicht 1 Std am Tag, im Winter gar nicht, sein Wasser ist aber grün man sieht nix, und das seit mehr als 15 Jahren ohne Verluste.
Wie das funktioniert kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob es an den vielen Pflanzen liegt und an der Tiefe?


----------



## Micha61 (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,


sugger1234 schrieb:


> ich filtere nicht und das seit November,


machen viele so



sugger1234 schrieb:


> Eisschicht habe ich seit dem keine gehabt


gute Wohngegend



sugger1234 schrieb:


> Wasserwechsel besser gesagt nur Frischwasserzulauf, ich lasse meinen Teich überlaufen und das ca. 1 x Woche.


auch im Winter ?



sugger1234 schrieb:


> ein Nachbar von mir hat 15m² und 8 Koi ca. 50cm,


haben die nicht, Platzangst ?



sugger1234 schrieb:


> der macht keine Wasserwechsel, er füllt nur das fehlende Wasser nach,


der Sparsame



sugger1234 schrieb:


> Sein Filter läuft auch nur ab und zu im Sommer vielleicht 1 Std am Tag,


der Sparsame



sugger1234 schrieb:


> im Winter gar nicht,


der Sparsame



sugger1234 schrieb:


> sein Wasser ist aber grün man sieht nix,


den Fischen, kann`s gefallen



sugger1234 schrieb:


> und das seit mehr als 15 Jahren ohne Verluste.


Glückspilz, bzw Schwein gehabt



sugger1234 schrieb:


> Wie das funktioniert kann ich auch nicht sagen,


mal nen Koitierarzt an den Teich hohlen, Fische untersuchen lassen.



sugger1234 schrieb:


> ob es an den vielen Pflanzen liegt und an der Tiefe?


kann durch aus sein

Aber mal ehrlich sugger1234, was willst Du uns damit sagen ?
Die Haltung von 8 Koi (Alter unbekannt, aber immerhin 50 cm groß) in einem NICHTGEFILTERTEM Teich, ist möglich ?

LG MIcha


----------



## troll20 (16. Feb. 2016)

Seit ihr euch sicher das da noch Pflanzen in der Tiefe sind ???
a) Koi b) grüne Suppe mit null Sicht ?
Wenn die Koi sie nicht gefuttert haben da werden sie doch bestimmt wegen Lichtmangel und damit fehlender Photosynthese eingegangen sein


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> fehlender Photosynthese eingegangen sein


Dann würde ich mit einem langen Stock Becher dran und mal nee Probe ziehen dann weis man was da los ist


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Die Haltung von 8 Koi (Alter unbekannt, aber immerhin 50 cm groß) in einem NICHTGEFILTERTEM Teich, ist möglich ?



Ein Koi ist doch eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Karpfen. 
Bei uns im total vermoderten Schloßgraben schwimmen die reinsten Monsterkarpfen, die handzahm sind, da sie ja auch laufend von den Spaziergängern 
gefüttert werden. Da ist manchmal im Höchstfall noch eine Wassertiefe von 50 cm vorhanden, und die Karpfen gucken mit dem Rücken raus. 
Alle paar Jahre wird der Graben mal entschlammt und Frischwasser wieder nachgefüllt. 
Die Fische sind so alt, daß sie schon gar keinem mehr schmecken. ( Sagen die Schwarzangler, die sich nachts mal welche rausgeholt haben )


----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Anne,

Koi sind genau richtig Karpfen, sog. Brokatkarpfen.

Das Problem ist nur das die etwas anders gestrickt sind wie unsere heimischen, leider. Zudem wird bereits der laich auf den koifarmen (egal ob in Europa oder Japan) einer ersten Behandlung unterzogen, nämlich gegen Pilze behandelt. Nur dadurch ist es möglich soviele jungfische herauszubekommen. Danach wird diverse Male selektiert und auch reichlich Mittelchen ins Wasser gegeben damit den jungfischen nichts passiert. Und damit fangen die Probleme an. Einem heimischen Karpfen passieren diese Dinge nicht, dadurch ist er gegen viele Sachen resistenter.

Irgendwo hatte ich mal diverse Fotos von koifarmen gesehen (muss mal gucken wo ich die verbuddelt habe), da sieht es auf den Farmen wie im Lagerhaus von Bayer und basf zusammen aus. Dabei waren dann auch schöne Fotos wie teilweise eine undefinierbare Flüssigkeit und Pulver in Säcken in die mudponds gekippt/geschüttet wurde.

Dadurch sind die Koi etwas anfälliger! Leider


----------



## jolantha (17. Feb. 2016)

Torsten, 
dann haben es ja meine Koikinder richtig gut, die sind alle hier bei mir geboren, ohne Behandlung . 
Dafür dürfen sie aber problemlos gefressen werden, von den lieben Mitbewohnern. 
Natürlich Auslese


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn das Wasser bei 5 ° in den Werten nicht stimmt, würde ich filtern .
> Auch bei robusten Goldfischen


Ich nicht. 

Wenn Wasser richtig schlecht, dann Wasserwechsel...das Leitungswasser sollte immer Wärmer als 5°C sein.

Wenn nur bisschen außerhalb vom Wunschwasser...dann erst im ab 10°C.

Ich weiß nicht, was du mit einem Filter bei 5°C groß erreichen willst, wenn der zuvor lange aus war. Grobschmutz aus dem Wasser holen? Das trübe stört die Goldis bestimmt nicht.
Bakterien werden sich bei 5°C erst so langsam neu entwicken....da macht du mit der Umwälzung und den Störungen der Fische durch die Strömung mehr kaputt.

...ist meine Meinung.


----------



## fiseloer (18. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich nicht.


Ich doch.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn Wasser richtig schlecht, dann Wasserwechsel...das Leitungswasser sollte immer Wärmer als 5°C sein.


Bin ich bei Dir.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du mit einem Filter bei 5°C groß erreichen willst, wenn der zuvor lange aus war.


Bin ich auch bei Dir, wenn er vorher aus war wird das nicht viel bringen. Da erreicht man mit WW glaube ich mehr.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn nur bisschen außerhalb vom Wunschwasser...dann erst im ab 10°C.


Das ist der Punkt der mich stört, wenn ich bei meinem Teich, in meiner Region ab < 10° abstelle und ab > 10° den Filter wieder anmache wäre mein Filter trotz des milden Winters 4 Monat außer Betrieb gewesen. Die Biologie wird also lange brauchen bis sie wieder vernünftig arbeitet.
Da ich viel Grün im Teich habe und die Fische daher immer was zum knabbern finden, fällt da auch unter 10° noch einiges an Kot an.
Darum läuft mein Filter (gedrosselt) durch und solange sie oben schwimmen und nach Futter suchen, wird auch weiter (reduziert) gefüttert.
Wenn sie sich wirklich in die Tiefzone zurückziehen, stelle ich die Fütterung ein und reduziere den Flow auf ein Minimum. WW versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt der mich stört, wenn ich bei meinem Teich, in meiner Region ab < 10° abstelle und ab > 10° den Filter wieder anmache wäre mein Filter trotz des milden Winters 4 Monat außer Betrieb gewesen.


Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst aber bei uns ist das bis Dezember so 10 °C gewesen. Schätze Anfang März wird es wieder 10 °C haben draußen


----------



## fiseloer (19. Feb. 2016)

Ich glaube, wir kommen uns näher. Du sprichst von Lufttemperatur, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir kommen uns näher. Du sprichst von Lufttemperatur, oder?


Sicher.
Wenn die Luft wärmer als das Wasser ist erscheint es doch sinnvoll das Wasser zu bewegen um kaltes Wasser an warme Luft zu bringen.
Im anderen Fall ist es falsch wärmeres Wasser aus den Tiefen des Teiches ab zu zieh und durch Wasserbewegung noch kälteres Oberflächenwasser in die 
Tiefen des Teiches zu bringen. Meine Fische liegen auch fast bewegungslos am Teichgrund. Wenn ich da jetzt Strömungen erzeuge werden durch die nötigen Schwimmbewegungen einige Kräfte verbraucht, die möglicherweise dann am Ende des Winter fehlen.


----------



## tosa (20. Feb. 2016)

Also mal ganz ehrlich eine Frage:

Hat mal irgendjemand verlässliche Zahlen zu den unterschiedlichen Temperaturen in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen?

Ich glaube die temperaturschichtung wird überbewertet. Klar, der Wind zieht die Temperatur aus der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn man den Teich abdeckt würde das verhindert. Wie wären dort die temperaturschichtungen?

Meine Messungen im abgedeckten Teich waren nicht groß unterschiedlich in den verschiedenen tiefen.


----------



## lollo (21. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hat mal irgendjemand verlässliche Zahlen zu den unterschiedlichen Temperaturen in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen?


Hallo,

das Thema wird jedes Jahr wieder neu aufgelegt, einfach mal die SuFu benutzen, da kommen dann eine Menge von Einträgen.


----------



## tosa (21. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Thema wird jedes Jahr wieder neu aufgelegt, einfach mal die SuFu benutzen, da kommen dann eine Menge von Einträgen.



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/227592/?q=Temperaturschichtung&o=date&c[node]=64

Das Ergebnis beantwortet nicht meine Frage. Wer hat schonmal in verschiedenen tiefen gemessen und dort diese temperaturschichtung vorgefunden, bzw. mit was für Differenzen.

Bei mir ist die Differenz im abgedeckten Teich bei abgeschalteter Filteranlage 0,2 grad von Oberfläche zu 2m tiefe gewesen..


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Feb. 2016)

Morgen
Leider ist mein Teich nur 1.70 m Tief  bei  20000 Wasser im Teich
ich habe das schon mal gemessen aber konnte bei mir keinen nennenswerten unterschied feststellen


----------



## troll20 (21. Feb. 2016)

Im nicht abgedeckten Teich  (außer meine Hütte )
Hab ich es schon gehabt von oben 0°C also Eis und in 1,40m  tiefe 8°C . Die Tiefentemperatur viel dann langsam über 14 Tage bei Luft Temperaturen von -10 bis -20 auf 5°C. Dann blieb sie konstant in dieser Schichtung. Nur das Eis wuchs, so daß es knapp 40cm stark war.


----------



## lollo (22. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis beantwortet nicht meine Frage.


Hallo,

ja, das stimmt, da war die Suchfunktion schon mal besser. Auch ich konnte auf die Schnelle keine Einträge mehr finden.
Wird hier doch nicht alles gespeichert, oder ist es durch die Umzüge verloren gegangen?


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Wird hier doch nicht alles gespeichert, oder ist es durch die Umzüge verloren gegangen?


~ so generell ~ nicht persönlich angesprochen ~
Es sind schon alle Beiträge vorhanden, nur wird das Problem eher darin bestehen, dass diese Themen alle Jahre wieder mehrmals neu eröffnet wurden und wenn man eben nicht die SuFu ausreizt, findet man in der Vielzahl der Beiträge so nix. Es wären dann halt sehr viele Beiträge & Themen zu lesen und wenn die Ansicht der angezeigten Beiträge nur 50 Treffer zeigt, müsste man weiter suchen. So kommen irgendwann auch Beiträge / Themen aus 2010 zum Vorschein. Die sind evtl. nicht mehr so "uptodate" und bestimmt auch nicht mehr Stand der Entwicklung / Technik, aber ggf. dennoch lesenswert.

PS: Habe gerade mal selbst probiert. Suchwort "Wassertemperaturen" ergab 99 Treffer, bis ins Jahr 2006 zurück. Da waren so auf den ersten Blick auch Beiträge bei, die sich mit Temp.-Schichtungen beschäftigt haben.


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2016)

oder mal nach "temperaturschichtung" suchen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/227959/?q=temperaturschichtung&o=date


----------



## lollo (22. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Mitch

genau danach hatte er doch gesucht, aber wohl nichts gefunden, oder nicht gelesen. 
also @tosa, lesen lesen lesen.


----------



## lollo (22. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es sind schon alle Beiträge vorhanden


Hallo Zacky,

na ja, dass lassen wir mal jetzt so im Raum stehen,  denn ich komme mit meinen 10 Seiten Beiträgen a. 20 Beiträgen nicht auf die Anzahl der angezeigten Beiträge.
Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab.


----------



## tosa (22. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> genau danach hatte er doch gesucht, aber wohl nichts gefunden, oder nicht gelesen.
> also @tosa, lesen lesen lesen.



erst nicht gefunden, dann gefunden und gelesen. aber der Mythos Temperaturschichtung ist damit nicht geklärt, oder? der eine behauptet es gibt sie, der nächste behauptet es gibt sie nicht. Die realen Messungen fehlen komplett und das war mein Posting.


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Die realen Messungen fehlen komplett und das war mein Posting.



Schade.  Dann muss sich wohl Jemand finden, der es macht und den Mythos anhand von Messdaten auf Eis legt. 

Ich persönlich habe echte Temperaturschichtungen bisher nur beim Sporttauchen erlebt. Da war ich aber jeweils tiefer als 2 m.  (ist aber auch OT)


----------



## tosa (22. Feb. 2016)

ich mach mal nen neues Thema auf.... dann ist das OT hier raus


----------



## andreas w. (25. Feb. 2016)

> und auch im Winter, einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen.



Mahlzeit, ich hätt nochmal eine Frage zu dem Beitrag von Seite 3 .

Ist es wirklich "in jedem Fall sinnvoll" auch im Winter einen Teilwasserwechsel zu machen? Ich denke mir, die Fische sind da in Winterruhe und wenn Wasser - kalt oder warm, abgepumpt wird - merken die Tierchen das nicht irgendwie?

Das mit dem Teilwasserwechsel hab ich nur einmal krankheitsbedingt gemacht (Bakterien o.ä. im Wasser), ansonsten wenn Wasser sauber, isses auch sauber. Natur funktioniert (meistens) auch von selbst.

Das mit dem Wechsel ist nur mal die Frage und interessiert mich halt. Danke für die Antworten, Gruß.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Feb. 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich "in jedem Fall sinnvoll" auch im Winter einen Teilwasserwechsel zu machen?


Kommt es nicht auf die Teichsituation an zum Beispiel Wetter mäßig oder so
ich habe 4 Grad + im Winter im Teich und aus der Wasserleitung kommen 5-6 Grad +
was ist Schlimmer ein Halbes Grad mehr oder schlechtes Wasser
so Viel ist das doch gar nicht wenn da mal 2-3 Tausend Liter Wasser auf 30000 T L treffen
oder sehe ich das Falsch ?????

Nun ist meine Meinung
Gruß R.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!
NG empfiehlt ja auch für Natur und Schwimmteiche nach dem Winter einen Teilwasserwechsel, könntet ihr einem Unerleuchtetem erklären für was ein Teilwasserwechsel gut ist?

a, beim Fischteich
b, beim Naturteich
c, beim Schwimmteich

Denn eigentlich müsste doch wenn die Teichbiologie stimmt alles in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Micha61 (26. Feb. 2016)

Löle,



andreas w. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich hätt nochmal eine Frage zu dem Beitrag von Seite 3


z.B. hier
http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=1995
oder hier
http://www.genesis.de/news/2016/01/17/wasserwechsel-im-winter-so-wichtig-wie-im-sommer.html
oder Wasserwechsel Winter googlen.

LG Micha


----------

